# [PCW-S] Grüne: Spam als Ordnungswidrigkeit ahnden



## Newsfeed (24 November 2006)

Die Grünen im Bundestag fordern von der Bundesregierung mehr Verbraucherschutz im Internet, wenn das geplante neue Telemediengesetz kommt. Die Bundesnetzagentur sollte auch für die Verfolgung von Spam zuständig sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

